
Facebook has lost 30% of its value since July - briatx
https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/11/tech/facebook-stock-dip/index.html
======
tzm
Anecdotal: Most people I know have dropped FB altogether, along with Whatsapp
and (partially) Instagram.

------
agentofoblivion
Let’s consider the future of Facebook in various time ranges:

\- 1 year: about the same as now \- 5 years: still corners social media, but
not as front and center in public consciousness \- 10 years: like google and
apple. Not an innovation powerhouse, but still dominant. \- 40+ years: like
Sears?

It’s the post 10 years point that seems interesting. We basically know how the
story is told for top companies.

------
thibautg
If one day Facebook becomes bankrupt, what could prevent them from reselling
all their/our data to the highest bidder?

~~~
disgruntledphd2
The FCC consent order they signed in 2012.

------
fipple
Not really, when it comes to speculative investments. A bubble didn't make it
genuinely worth more and the pop didn't make it worth less.

------
russdpale
Not surprising with the news, and the stock price seems to reflect this as
well. I told myself I'd buy in @ the 150 range, but Im wondering if I should
wait for 140?

Anyone else got plans for this? Be bold when others are cautious, and cautious
when others are bold, usually.

~~~
rak00n
I think that saying is only true when you know that company and its prospects
very well. The question to ask here is will Facebook continue to be the ad-
money tree it is right now?

~~~
Udik
Why wouldn't it? It owns the social networks space. Does it have any
competitors in the west or what would be the reasons for a substantial
decrease in revenues?

~~~
herbst
Think about it. It may does own the social network space. But the majority of
online sociality moved away from this 'old' model. There is more action on
passive sharing platforms like Snapchat, or Chat Groups in forms of Slack,
Discord but also Telegram, Wechat,... And yes also Whatsapp.

Personally I would not bet any money on it somehow getting new relevance in a
dying format.

